# Wedding soon, do I need an extra hand?



## Floox (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a potential wedding coming up and have to do makeup for the bride, 4 bridesmaids and the mother of the bride..

This is the first wedding I'll be doing so Im thinking maybe it would be a good idea to get my cousin who is a more experienced artist to help me out.

Is this a good idea? I thought it would maybe be a nice way to get introduced to the bridal industry by working with somebody who knows their stuff, or will it look unprofessional?

Also, how big should the bridal party be before its "normal" to get an extra hand or does it depend on you as a person?

Im sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, but Id rather be safe than sorry


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 3, 2008)

i dont think there is a problem, i think i would feel better taken care of if my make-up artist was with someone else to ensure that things would go smoothly


----------



## Floox (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for your input


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd recommend you take your cousin along - trust me it won't look unprofessional at all! 

I've done 3 bridal appointments with my friend whose far more experienced than I am and it was fine - it really helped ease me in! Besides 6 people is *A LOT* for one person alone to take on and if you think about timings (bearing in mind the bride and her ladies cannot be late) you'd have to get there super early in order to set up and get everyone ready.

They won't bat an eye, they just want to look amazing, be pampered and feel relaxed during the hecticness of it all - and with more than one of you you'll be able to give them this experience.

They'll just think you're a team - it could even look _more_ professional because you come as a collective! I went with two other MUAs to a bridal appointment once when there wasn't enough time for my friend to do all 3 ladies' make-up in the time given. All the women in the room made such a fuss when they saw us all troop in, they loved it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The most I've ever done on my own was 4 and I don't think I'd let it go beyond that, just because 4 was exhausting (although I love the adrenaline rush) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But anymore than that and it can get chaotic. 

My friend always asks me for a hand once the number hits 3 or more. I draw the line at 4 faces personally.

HTH x


----------



## Floox (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_I'd recommend you take your cousin along - trust me it won't look unprofessional at all! 

I've done 3 bridal appointments with my friend whose far more experienced than I am and it was fine - it really helped ease me in! Besides 6 people is *A LOT* for one person alone to take on and if you think about timings (bearing in mind the bride and her ladies cannot be late) you'd have to get there super early in order to set up and get everyone ready.

They won't bat an eye, they just want to look amazing, be pampered and feel relaxed during the hecticness of it all - and with more than one of you you'll be able to give them this experience.

They'll just think you're a team - it could even look more professional because you come as a collective! I went with two other MUAs to a bridal appointment once when there wasn't enough time for my friend to do all 3 ladies' make-up in the time given. All the women in the room made such a fuss when they saw us all troop in, they loved it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The most I've ever done on my own was 4 and I don't think I'd let it go beyond that, just because 4 was exhausting (although I love the adrenaline rush) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But anymore than that and it can get chaotic. 

My friend always asks me for a hand once the number hits 3 or more. I draw the line at 4 faces personally.

HTH x_

 







Thanx so much! I really feel so much better and more confident!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 4, 2008)

No it wouldn't look unprofessional imo. If anything it shows that you actually care enough to make sure everything goes as smoothly as possible!
And if having someone to grab you this or that when your hands are full is what will make all the difference, then go for it.
Good luck, and post the looks if you can!


----------



## Floox (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_No it wouldn't look unprofessional imo. If anything it shows that you actually care enough to make sure everything goes as smoothly as possible!
And if having someone to grab you this or that when your hands are full is what will make all the difference, then go for it.
Good luck, and post the looks if you can!_

 


Will Do!


----------



## khmershortay (Jun 15, 2010)

i did 6 alone and it was my first time, I was exhausted and only have  3 hrs for all 6 faces. They were 15 mins late, and at the end I had to rush, I wished I had someone else there to help me. I hate being rushed at the end.


----------



## LC (Jun 16, 2010)

floox - it all comes down to how much time you'll have. typically I allow myself an hour for the bride, and 30 minutes for everyone else. Usually over 4 people I bring an assistant, but only because I don't feel like spending my day at their wedding when I could have another wedding booked. In your case it would be 3.5 hours, which isn't so bad. The bride probably wants to be done her makeup at least an hour before her wedding, or before she has to leave to go to the wedding location. If you have enough time, you're fine, but if you're nervous about this being your first wedding gig, then bring your cousin along and have her help with a couple people.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 17, 2010)

This has been a helpful post. I have a question that relates to it, when you're doing multiple people and only have limited amount of brushes ( I have about 40) do you spot clean w/ alcohol or wash them fully between the next face to do?


----------



## LC (Jun 17, 2010)

wash them fully as in shampoo and water? no way, no time for that. spot clean, although alcohol is super ineffective. alcohol may disinfect, but it doesn't effectivly remove pigment and especially emollient products. "brush off" is also a bad product, so don't use that. Invest 11 bucks in getting a brush cleanser from the mac store or counter, it works amazing. bring a roll of paper towels with you. I was going to mention before that when you bring an assistant, they can wash your brushes for you...saves loads of time


----------



## User38 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nods in agreement.... for more than 4 people you definitely need an assistant or you will be hugely stressed.  I have a great young lady who is learning and she does all the prep work as well as some of the finish work (moisturizing, primers, buffing powders etc.) Additionally, I agree with LC get a roll of Dish towels and some MAC MU remover and have your assitant prepare and clean any used brushes.  I put the MU remover in a plastic spritzer and that works very well... just spritz on the brush heads and you're good to go.


----------



## nongoma (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree with all the pro suggestions already made. I would have loved for someone to have helped me when I first started out but where I live, it's just not possible. So to have someone more experienced than you is a blessing. My first ever gig was 5 Indian ladies who wanted full on make-up. Very colourful and time consuming. Not good. I was exhausted at the end of it all. Now if I have more than 3 clients I take an assistant. 

As for brushes, MAC brush cleaner is brilliant. It's an essential in your kit. Whilst working with what you have, make it your mission to build a Phenomenal kit. I can do 4 faces before I have to clean a brush. But that's only be because I got frustrated with cleaning brushes in between. Sometimes you won't have time to spot clean between. The sooner you can build your kit the easier it becomes for you. 

Goodluck!


----------



## nongoma (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree with all the pro suggestions already made. I would have loved for someone to have helped me when I first started out but where I live, it's just not possible. So to have someone more experienced than you is a blessing. My first ever gig was 5 Indian ladies who wanted full on make-up. Very colourful and time consuming. Not good. I was exhausted at the end of it all. Now if I have more than 3 clients I take an assistant. 

As for brushes, MAC brush cleaner is brilliant. It's an essential in your kit. Whilst working with what you have, make it your mission to build a Phenomenal kit. I can do 4 faces before I have to clean a brush. But that's only be because I got frustrated with cleaning brushes in between. Sometimes you won't have time to spot clean between. The sooner you can build your kit the easier it becomes for you. 

Goodluck!


----------



## Senoj (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_wash them fully as in shampoo and water? no way, no time for that. spot clean, although alcohol is super ineffective. alcohol may disinfect, but it doesn't effectivly remove pigment and especially emollient products. "brush off" is also a bad product, so don't use that. Invest 11 bucks in getting a brush cleanser from the mac store or counter, it works amazing. bring a roll of paper towels with you. I was going to mention before that when you bring an assistant, they can wash your brushes for you...saves loads of time_

 
Thanks for the tip. I have the Mac brush cleanser. I will pick up a few more bottles of it along w/ a spray bottle.


----------

